# Army choosing delema, experienced players help please!



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello!

Im an avid 40k player looking to start whfb with some friends. Ive been having more than a few troubles choosing an army and its been quite some time now. I like the idea of magic, and shooting. The movement phase isnt all too important to me, but id like to have some dice to roll when it comes to shooting. I have some old dwarves, oh 1000 points but am not a fan of them really. I like magic a little too much to play em'. Any help appreciated. Oh and id rather not take a horde army i dont like clutter in my army if possible. Ive been looking at VC, and TK and a bit of empire but i dont know! please help!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

The Three Armies your looking at all field farely large armies. If you want small and magic/shooting heavy dark elves can definatly fulfil that role, though nobody on these forums can answer that question for you, go to GW's website, read the fluff, look at sample lists, look at the models, We cant tell you what to play, ultimatly it comes down to your decision.


----------



## JokerGod (Jan 21, 2009)

If you like shooting and magic, look at the Elf armys, there your best bet to finding the two together.

Out of your 3 I would say go with Empire, it should be a lot easier for you to learn with them then VC, and TK is next to imposable to win with unless you have a LOT of experience and know how to make everything work well with each other.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=20695

Read this, then make your friends read it too:grin:


----------



## Imperialwhitewolves66 (Aug 23, 2009)

ive read through that before, i found it helpful but most of i already kind of knew. Another factor is id like an army that is competitive, i dont mean overpowered and easy to win with. From what ive heard ogre kingdoms get slaughtered in most battles. Since id like to play at the local comic store with my 40k buds id appreciate being able to stand up to VC and DE. :laugh: thanks for the replies


----------



## MrFortunato (Aug 26, 2009)

hmmm, for your situation, I would reccommend either the elf armies, 'cos they are the best shooters (wood elves), and they have the most awesome magic (DE and HE)

however, if you want a little more killy potential in shooting, but at the expense of magic potention, go Empire, Handgunners, artillery, pistolliers.... the handgun pretty much speaks for itself when it comes to shooting stuff up


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Ogres are indeed not the army for you- they are basically the antithesis of what you said you want: movement is all important (literally ogres only win if you outmanouver you enemies). We get a little bit of shooting but nothing much to write home about (unless you happen to be neilbatte) and our magic is weak.
- looking big and scary and having fluff that suggest they just run at the enemy and club them to bits doesnt mean that'll even vaguely work on the table... well the looking big and scary bit does occasionally.

I would personally say that it sounds like High Elves are what you are describing- they have good shoooting (though not equal to wood elves) have some of the most powerful (if not THE most powerful) magic in the game and movement isnt really all that important to them since they always strike first anyway so dont care too much if the opponent manages to get the charge (personal note- DAMN YOU HIGH ELVES).

They arent a top tier army (daemons, dark elves, vampire counts) but are strong enough for it not to matter that much who they are playing (rather then my ogres who cry if they fight HE, daemons or some dwarf lists). They are about the easiest army to learn to play WFB with (because getting the charge isnt vital mistakes which would doom other armies simply arent that important to HE) and have the advantage of not being seen as too beardy (the local daemon players that lose to my ogres get ridiculed... even though the same players have never beaten my 40k armies either).


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

The only WFB army I have ever played and ever intened to play is Wood Elves, I started getting them just because they looked cool, then I thought I'd play a few skirmish games with them. Now, I almost enjoy playing with them as much as I do 40K.


----------

